# How to easily present you beautiful soaps professional way



## Twiggy (Sep 23, 2013)

How to easily present you beautiful soaps professional way 

http://www.viauphotography.com/blog...y-Product-Photography-With-a-$12-Set-Up!.aspx





Enjoy!


----------



## renata (Sep 23, 2013)

That is a great tutorial! Can't wait to try this


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 23, 2013)

And I bet that you have all needed equipment at home right now - so easy! I love the results


----------



## kazmi (Sep 23, 2013)

great idea!  my soap pictures need all of the help that I can get


----------



## dcornett (Sep 23, 2013)

Interesting tutorial!


----------



## namad (Sep 23, 2013)

"Don’t let the neighbors watch."

hahahaha, That part is too funny  Great tutorial Twiggy, how easy to set up, holy - Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## savonierre (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Twiggy (Sep 24, 2013)

You are very welcome


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 25, 2013)

As someone who has spent a fair bit of time in the studio, I can assure any one thinking of trying this that it is a great way to get good shots.  Great work


----------

